# Idea For A NEW PROCUCT . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Tommy,

Just a thought about a possible new product . . .

Have you ever thought of having a "Universal Rod Butt" with the ability to interchange rod tips, as conditions require, to cover a range of Casting Weights or different Actions within the Weight Range ?

Picture a Butt Section that comes with 3 or 4 different Tip Sections, maybe in a custom case ?

Tight Lines !


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

That would be even a good idea for a wife, but interchangeable top and butt section, don't think I'll mention it to my wife however, I don't like to cook!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

poppop1 said:


> That would be even a good idea for a wife, but interchangeable top and butt section, don't think I'll mention it to my wife however, I don't like to cook!


Now that is funny...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

ez2cdave said:


> Tommy,
> 
> Just a thought about a possible new product . . .
> 
> ...


I have considered it. It has been done in the past by different companies.

My opinion is that while it looks good on paper in reality you end up with a compromise. Let me put it like this, My 13' 8-12 and 13' 3-6 rods both have parallel butts that are 22mm thick and could be engineered to have interchangeable tips. IMHO, the 8-12 tip in the 3-6 butt would give way too much flex in the butt section while tossing 10 oz and a bunker head. If reversed the 8-12 butt would not flex at all with the 3-6 tip throwing 4 oz and sand fleas and would compromise performance.

Again, my opinion.. 

Tommy


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Tommy said:


> I have considered it. It has been done in the past by different companies.
> 
> My opinion is that while it looks good on paper in reality you end up with a compromise. Let me put it like this, My 13' 8-12 and 13' 3-6 rods both have parallel butts that are 22mm thick and could be engineered to have interchangeable tips. IMHO, the 8-12 tip in the 3-6 butt would give way too much flex in the butt section while tossing 10 oz and a bunker head. If reversed the 8-12 butt would not flex at all with the 3-6 tip throwing 4 oz and sand fleas and would compromise performance.
> 
> ...


Just thinking . . .

Tight Lines !


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Glad you got a laugh Tommy. Will probably be giving you a call in the near future as I still cannot find just a top section for my CPS 13' 3-6 oz. spinning rod, take care.


----------

